# Someone told me "photography is not only about pretty ladies and champagne"



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 21, 2012)

And I didn't believe that #$%^ for one second until I shot this pic =)


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cool old cam!


----------



## cepwin (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it!!!  I assume that little mouse is your pet? (I had "fancy rats" as pets years ago...they actually make good pets except for their short lifespan.)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 21, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Cool old cam!



Thanks, honestly it belongs to a friend.



cepwin said:


> Love it!!!  I assume that little mouse is your  pet? (I had "fancy rats" as pets years ago...they actually make good  pets except for their short lifespan.)



That is the luckiest RAT alive!  I picked it up from a pet store for a couple of bux.  It was destined to become snake food, since it was the only pure white  rat it was chosen for the shot. Afterwards, it was set free in the woods  to determine its own destiny.  Maybe it'll still be a feeder for a  snake but it has a chance at least =)


----------



## Archer (Feb 21, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> Thanks, honestly it belongs to a friend.
> 
> That is the luckiest RAT alive!  I picked it up from a pet store for a couple of bux.  It was destined to become snake food, since it was the only pure white  rat it was chosen for the shot. Afterwards, it was set free in the woods  to determine its own destiny.  Maybe it'll still be a feeder for a  snake but it has a chance at least =)



Solid white + domesticated + set free = easy meal 

Oh well, at least he tasted freedom.  The end was inevitably the same either way.

Cool shot by the way.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 21, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> That is the luckiest RAT alive!  I picked it up from a pet store for a couple of bux.  It was destined to become snake food, since it was the only pure white  rat it was chosen for the shot. Afterwards, it was set free in the woods  to determine its own destiny.  Maybe it'll still be a feeder for a  snake but it has a chance at least =)



:thumbdown:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 21, 2012)

Archer said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, I was going to take him back to the pet store after the shoot but figured he would appreciate a little freedom and a slight chance at life before perhaps being ultimately gobbled


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2012)

Great photo. I love it.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2012)

White rats are rare and endangered you know!

I love all that old,dirty 4x5 stuff...the rusty Polaroid back, the dirty rollfilm back, the beat-up,well-loved film holders...my only nit would be the upper right corner and that blown-out white...wazzzup with that??? Looks kind of bad there...I'd talk with Corporal Clone Ing-Brush, the round-edged guy, the medium-height one, from over in the Menu pool....see if he can maybe help you out!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> White rats are rare and endangered you know!
> 
> I love all that old,dirty 4x5 stuff...the rusty Polaroid back, the dirty rollfilm back, the beat-up,well-loved film holders...my only nit would be the upper right corner and that blown-out white...wazzzup with that??? Looks kind of bad there...I'd talk with Corporal Clone Ing-Brush, the round-edged guy, the medium-height one, from over in the Menu pool....see if he can maybe help you out!



You know I was going to photochop that into shape and elected not to because the pic was an effort of mine and the good friend who owns that studio.  The backdrop was black shiny  "vinyl" and I wanted to keep that ridiculous reflection in as part of the memory.  I took some nasty glare distractions from other parts of the pic.  But I may just do a clean pic version since you brought it up though......


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be working with a snake, paints, and possibly a model next. I've got to put my ideas together =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 23, 2012)

Derrel I couldn't stand it and tried a quick cleaner version per your suggestion


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice shot indeed I hope the rat got the way of a safe freedom.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 12, 2012)

ArtphotoasiA said:


> Nice shot indeed I hope the rat got the way of a safe freedom.



Thanks!


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 12, 2012)

Initially I thought it had to be a wireless "mouse", but I see now I have been "ratted" on!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 16, 2012)

AceCo55 said:


> Initially I thought it had to be a wireless "mouse", but I see now I have been "ratted" on!



Yes sir it was live!

This gig is being put on canvas for me =)


----------



## Natalie (Mar 16, 2012)

Bossy said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > That is the luckiest RAT alive!  I picked it up from a pet store for a couple of bux.  It was destined to become snake food, since it was the only pure white  rat it was chosen for the shot. Afterwards, it was set free in the woods  to determine its own destiny.  Maybe it'll still be a feeder for a  snake but it has a chance at least =)
> ...


+1

Though your intentions were good, releasing a captive animal of any kind into the wild is a very, very, very bad idea that that can wipe out entire species of wildlife. Captive animals are reared in close quarters and often carry diseases and parasites to which native animals have no resistance... Think of the Indians and smallpox introduced by Europeans. Rodents in particular are vectors for many illnesses. This is an especially troubling problem with amphibians nowadays, and countless species of frogs are imperiled (or even made extinct) by chytrid fungus, a highly infectious pathogen that was originally spread around the world by farmed frogs exported from Asia. Now it gets all over the place when people release captive animals into natural areas (again, with the venerable intention of "setting them free"), and it really wreaks havoc on native ecosystems. Here the in California the fungus is one of the main reasons our various species of yellow-legged frogs (_Rana boylii_, _R. muscosa_, and _R. sierrae_) are endangered. It goes for any kind of animal - rodent, frog, turtle, fish, snake, dog, etc. - doesn't matter what it is, never release it into the wild.

Your photograph is cool though, I just hope the camera was cleaned after since rats tend to leave a urine trail wherever they go so they can find their way around.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 16, 2012)

i just realised the title to this post and had a good laugh.   good shot on the rat though.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 16, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...



This was a safe feeder rat for snakes and such.  Another thing, it was set free in the city of Tampa rather than fed to a snake. The old camera was thrown away, I didn't want to touch it after the shoot. Thanks for the kind words about the pic =)


----------



## slackercruster (Mar 16, 2012)

V. Nice. Cute idea!


----------

